# Cyp parviflorum var parviflorum in situ



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2014)

Went back to a southern small yellow ladyslipper spot near skyline drive this afternoon, was last there in 2008. There were about 50 blooms and more than double plants







More later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 1, 2014)

How wonderful.
Did you pollinate a few?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2014)

No  it's in a national forest and in plain view of lots of rangers so I didn't do much altering except to blades of grass

It is over 3000' and was pretty chilly up there! Beautiful views from many of the outlooks along the drive





Sunset from one of the outlooks on the way back home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dido (Jun 2, 2014)

Great once,


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2014)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2014)

Awesome plants Charles. Thanks for the photos. What was the average height of these plants?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2014)

Ty and very welcome!

I think the tallest ones were about a foot, though most were only about 10" tall. I do have in my other pics a shot of two fingers next to the flower showing how small the lips are

While I was crouching down on the ground trying to get a good side-view shot of some flowers a concerned couple in a truck stopped and asked "are you okay mister?". I got up, smiled and showed them my camera and the plants - ooh okay and they drove off 
(I didn't bring my tripod south with me to work thinking I'd be too busy, so had to hand-hold for all of my pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyincville (Jun 2, 2014)

Sounds like true southern hospitality!


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice clump!





cnycharles said:


> It is over 3000' and was pretty chilly up there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there snow?oke:


----------



## eggshells (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow that is quite a sight.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2014)

Clark said:


> Nice clump!
> 
> Was there snow?oke:



It is a nice bunch but believe it or not very easy to go by and not even see. Lucky I had my old directions or I would have been looking for a while

No snow, and since I've been in 100 degree greenhouses it was probably just 61 or something like that (probably high 50's and sunny)

The sunset was amazing! Others were at different lookouts videoing or getting pictures of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

